# Blanes, Spain



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Long shot but...

Has anyone got any recommendations for places to get a good coffee in blanes Spain ?

I will be going for a long weekend in may for the F1, but don't have good memories of Spanish coffee.

Cheers for any ideas.


----------



## Josevonspain (Feb 27, 2017)

Thats funny, I will be going in July for a bit Also looking for an answer haha


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

Blanes has a lot of good cafes! I can recommend Cafe Jazz & 80's for the aroma of the coffee they serve. Made me feel a touch of heavens. There's also Es Blanc, the coffee there is superb, but I found it a bot odd to combine coffee with fish or octopus. Maybe I'm a bit conservative that way, but I never eat seafood with coffee. Anyway, both places are great.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. Will hopefully get time to try them both and report back next week.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Only had time to try Es Blanc.

We ordered a selection of starters, snacks and a mains so we all could try lots of different dishes. All fish was very fresh and all dishes cooked well. The tuna dish being the stand out.

Had a few espressos after the meal and these were very good. I asked about beans but was only told they are fresh ground (waiters had limited English but still way better then my Spanish).

Service was very good and the location is great. We sat overlooking the beach. Well worth a visit if ever in Blanes.


----------

